# Casio Oceanus Gmt



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Saw one on German eBay; appears to be a European market only watch. (Roy probably has one.) Any way, it looked interesting with its black dial and contrasting blue second hand.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't have any Casio's anymore but the Oceanus do look a nice range of watches.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

thats a good looking watch but I think I prefer the 108L with sapphire glass. Any chance of one of these the future Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot see me getting any more casio watches to be honest.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Far enough Roy, to be fair I've bought 4 watches in the last two weeks so I should really wait a while............probably!









Just noticed I'm on the brink of 200 posts!


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

just ordered the 108L..............boy am I in trouble when this turns up!! Thanks for pointing me at this range Normdiaz









Yay! 200 posts!!! Not the most prolific I know......


----------

